# A Brief Guide To MMJ Use & Side Effects



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Smoking

Smoking marijuana produces the most immediate effects and permits the most refined control of your dosage. Smoking any material is not good for the lungs, but the amount that you need to smoke is so small that you need not be overly concerned. It is better to smoke the flowers rather than the leaves as this also reduces the amount you will need to smoke. Using a water pipe will cool the smoke and relieve many of the toxins produced by burning. Smoking joints (marijuana cigarettes) is suggested. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Eating

Marijuana can be eaten. When consumed this way, it is usually baked in brownies or cookies, and sometimes made into candy, particularly with mashed dates. It takes longer to feel the effects when eaten, and may take longer for you to learn to control your dosage. However, when you do feel the effects, they may be stronger than those felt by smoking. You may also feel a certain heaviness in your body. This will not hurt you. Schedue your time so that you can relax when you take it. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tea

Like other herbs, marijuana may be made into a tea. Boil the water first and pour it over the marijuana. Let it steep for longer than you would for common black tea; approximately an hour and a half. The effects are similar to eating it. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tincture

To prepare a tincture, use 5 parts fresh marijuana to 1 part vodka. If you are using dried marijuana, as is usually the case, use 10 parts marijuana to 1 part vodka. An easy way to do this if you don't have measuring equipment, is to fill whatever container you are using (glass is preferable as you don't want to leech any residues from metal containers) two thirds full with herb, then fill the container with vodka and let stand for a week or more. Afterward, strain the solution. If you use a larger portion of herb, the resulting tincture will be more potent. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Compress

Follow the recipe as for tea. Make as much as you need to thoroughly soak the cloth you intend to use. Apply to pain, leave on 1/2 hour. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Marinol

Marinol is a synthetic petrochemical analog of one of the elements found in marijuana. Some patients say it helps with nausea yet takes a long time to work. Do not smoke this product. It also has the potential for overdose. Use only under the supervision of a doctor.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




 WARNING 

Side Effects

Marijuana is one of the oldest natural herbs known to human beings. It is also one of the safest, as it is impossible to consume enough to produce a toxic effect in the body. However, if you are unfamiliar with it, there are some effects which you should be aware of so that you can use it more effectively. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Uneasiness

Marijuana usually has a soothing and comforting effect on the mind. Sometimes, however, people do experience feelings of anxiety. If this happens to you, there are several things you can do. Try to stay in environments where you feel naturally comfortable. You may want to avoid busy, noisy, or unattractive places. If your environment is safe and comfortable, and you still have some anxiousness, sit or lay down, breathe deeply, and relax. Think loving thoughts. If you have a pet, hold or stroke it. Eating will often quickly reduce the feeling of anxiety. Then, the next time you use it, try reducing your dosage. Because of our social training, you may have feelings of guilt. Know that you have a right to your medicine. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hunger

Many people become hungry after using marijuana, and those who need their appetite stimulated use it for this very reason. If you are not using it for this purpose, drink water or juice. If you do wish to eat, eat good nourishing food rather than sweets. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thirst

Marijuana often makes people feel thirsty. Because of this, it helps those who need it to rehydrate themselves. Drink all the water you wish. Fruit juices are better than coffee, tea, or soft drinks. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Redness in the eyes

This will not hurt you. You do not need to use any of the commercial preparations that "get the red out" for cosmetic reasons. If you must go out in public and are concerned about others' reaction to the redness, wear sunglasses. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Drowsiness

Some people find that marijuana makes them sleepy. If you can and wish to, go ahead and take a nap. As with all medicines that can produce drowsiness, don't drive or operate heavy machinery. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Insomnia

Some people find that they can't sleep for a while after using marijuana. If this happens to you, try reducing your dosage, and avoid using it for about two hours or so before you want to sleep. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Short-term memory loss

Sometimes people find it difficult to carry on a complicated conversation, keep track of details, or perform complex tasks. If this happens to you, schedule your time so that you don't have to do these things when using your medicine. Long-term memory is not affected. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Giddiness

Many people find that things which normally don't seem funny become quite amusing when they use marijuana. Most people enjoy this effect. A good laugh helps the healing power of your body and mind. If you must go to the bank or deal with other situations where humor would be inappropriate in your judgment, schedule your time so that you don't have to deal with them when you are taking your medicine. Don't worry, this will pass.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

